
EFF Asks Supreme Court to Protect "First Sale" Rights - there
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/06/eff-asks-supreme-court-protect-first-sale-rights
======
bediger
Given that a vibrant "secondary market" often or even always increases the
value of an item (video game, DVD, car, computer) because you can turn around
an resell something if you no longer want or need it, why do some corporations
insist on absolute control over reselling? Aren't they economically shooting
themselves in the foot? They won't sell as many items at any given price, I'd
think.

~~~
pwg
Because "they" don't see a vibrant secondary market as an increase in value of
"their" product, but rather as a damper upon the maximum price with which
"they" can charge for the product. I.e., "they" want to be a monopolist, and
charge the resulting monopoly prices, and a vibrant secondary market prevents
the charging of monopoly prices.

